# postpartum constipation..are enemas safe to use



## chell (Nov 22, 2007)

I had my son 14 Nov 2007 and I been constipated for 4 days...and I wanna know if I can take an enema..I don't want it to get so bad the doctor has to finger it out. help the laxatives the hosp. had me take end up plugging me up...help. lol


----------



## mikayla's mama (May 22, 2005)

Have you tried prune juice? That and make sure you're drinking enough water and eating fresh fruit/veggies. Sorry, don't know anything about enemas.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Prune juice mixed with apple and orange juices work wonders. My favorite is to mix:

1/2 cup prune juice
1/4 cup apple juice
1/4 orange juice

Heat them up and they taste pretty good and work nicely to get your bowels moving.

Are you drinking plenty of water?

I don't see a reason why an enema wouldn't be safe, but it would be much more uncomfortable, so I'd try some more dietary methods before resorting to that.

Hope you're feeling better soon! Congratulations on the birth of your son.


----------



## Lilypie (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll second the prune juice, or even eating some prunes I actully love them.
just keep eating your fiber. An enema itself wouldn't be harmful, but they sure are not comfortable. I'd vote no if you can avoid it. Just get things loose with fiber. Good luck and congrats on your little one!


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

Are you breastfeeding, and/or trying to lose weight?

Either way, constipation at this time can be caused just by lack of adequate calories and water. If you are breastfeeding, you might not be aware that it takes more calories to make milk, than it took to make the baby! And of course, breastfeeding requires a very large fluid intake as well. But even if you are not BFing, you simply might not be eating as much as your body needs; constipation is your body's way of trying to hold onto as much food as possible when there isn't enough coming in. That is, it's ONE possible cause. I do second the others on prunes/prune juice and other juices and fruits tried, before enema.

good luck, I hate being constipated.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I wouldn't use an enema personally...i hope this isn't tmi....but i'm just wondering about the possibility of er, particles entering your brand newly postpartum yoni and causing infection or something. just the timing doesnt seem good.

if the food stuff doesn't work, i'd go with a simple glycerin suppository. doesn't sound like fun but works like a charm.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

I had this problem with my last, and what really did the trick was my homeopath. I went to one who specialised in post partum and pregnant mothers and she gave me a remedy that worked very well a couple of days after taking it and has worked since.


----------

